# Tybee Island Question



## dealfiles (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all... heading to tybee island the week of May 10-17 for my daughter's wedding and wondering what the report is for surf fishing that time of year? Also, what's the best/quickest way to catch my own bait... ie. mullet, sand fleas, etc.. And, can I catch blue crab at this time from the pier or elsewhere? Tactics? Techniques? Tricks? Secrets? Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Too many questions to answer in one take....go to the newbie heading on this home page..the locals down there will know more


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

should be lots biting then. 

sand fleas are trying to make a comeback after beach re-nourishment few years back.....dont count on them. pompano are here now. blue crabs are always here....go on back water with a trap or however you like to catch them and go for it.

tricks etc......same tricks as everywhere. fish are fish and do the same thing anywhere you go.

see ya soon!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

You can fish where ever you like but I recommend if you want to surf fish the north end is preferred.

Third week of May, historically, the fishing is RED HOT. Many species available. 

For bait. Tybee Island bait and tackle or the local sea food market. Stay away from the frozen stuff. You can try to net mullet in the surf but hey you asked for quick and easy. Sand fleas are generally scarce on Tybee because of renourishment.

Blue crabs are year round here. Try the back river area around low tide. If you try for an hour and have not gotten any, they are not there and go buy live ones at the sea food market. From the pier get a couple of round crab net thingys, again if you don't have any crabs after an hour. Buy them.

Three general areas to surf fish on the north end of Tybee: 1) end of Second ave (north end) 2) north beach parking lot at the light house and 3) end of Polk st. Surf fishing is available elsewhere here on Tybee, but generally speaking your best spots (i.e less people) will be on the north end. Remember Google maps (satellite) is your friend. 

Option one, end of second ave. Very little parking, very short walk to beach, this area has a great handicap mat thingy from the wooden cross over to the hard sand, so, that means no walking though soft sand. There are left over sheet metal pilings from old Fort Scraven (turn of the century) in the surf..... i.e. "structure" that holds fish. They are marked by tall wooden poles with warning signs on them and are placed approximately where the low tide is. The barnacle covered pilings can easily be seen at low tide. NO swimming in this area because of the under water hazards (pilings). The beach faces east so you are fishing the true beach front. Pretty much flat everywhere except the pilings. If the wind or surf is too ruff try option three. 

Option two, North Beach parking lot. Plenty of parking, short walk to the beach, there is again a wonderful handicap mat available ( south end of lot). Its a short walk to the rock jetties, again "structure that holds fish". A bit more crowded and you may have to deal with swimmers. Public bathrooms and a cool restaurant in the parking lot.

Option three, end of Polk st. Very limited parking. Longer walk to the beach, 1/2 mile or more to "the point". This is where the south channel of the Savannah River dumps into the Atlantic Ocean. Currents will be one directional, either incoming or outgoing. This area offer good access to deeper water, beach front is generally flat, the channel can be reached with a good cast. Good spot at low tide for the kids to hunt shells/shark teeth. As you get closer to "the point" currents will increase. Good spot to go when you want to get out of the wind. Very few people. All so to the east of the access point there is a large oyster rake, you can see the rake at low tide, and a little further east is where the beach turns into marsh. The Oyster rake and grass line again, holds fish.


Questions? Just ask.

AND POST A DETAILED REPORT WITH PICS AND COMMENTARY.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Man Fatback......You gave him a "Friendly" tour!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Great reply Fatback


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep' kev I sometimes get a amiable friendly thingy going and then it will pass and I will return to my aloof/******* self, go figure. 

Anyway I have been fishing those spots for a LONG time now and have yet to find them too crowded. And it would be nice to see more Tybee reports.

Hey Kev how is your spring going? I'm in the process of a carb rebuild on the hound toter, so I have not been over to LT yet. I've fished the suds a couple of times with the usual results, nothing GOOD to report. I still refuse to become annoyed trying to fish the pier. No tolerance left in me for the masses I guess.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Well the funny thing is that they have been catching some 50+ lb Black Drum off the pier over the last couple weeks. I have been catching some Nice trout and a few Redfish out towards the Ocean @ little Tybee. Im headed to Jacksonville for a huge tournament this weekend! Then when I get back hopefully I can dial the flatties back in! We need to get on some Tarpon this year!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm with you on the Tarpon. I gave a half ass effort for them at the end of last summer. no luck. 

Yep' looking for some very delicious fat flatties for my belly. Hope to have the ship sailing this weekend.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets get together as the weather warms up, maybe you can pull me around the island to some tarpon areas and I can fish it by Yak!


----------

